# Keine Internetverbindung fritz box 7170



## mr.t (8. Februar 2008)

Moin moin
gestern wurde mein internetanschluss freigeschaltet. Außerdem hat ein mensch von der telekom meine leitung "überprüft". schien dann auch alles zu laufen da auch die fritz box in form von dem dauernd leuchtenden dsl/power button den erfolgreichen internetanschluss bestätigte. so weit so gut.
leider musste ich dann aber feststellen dass bei der einrichtung der fritzbox am rechner diese anscheinend keine verbindung zum internet herstellen kann. dauernd bricht die einrichtung mit folgenden fehler ab:

PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung. 
Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Imens0 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich nehme an die Zugangsdaten sind alle richtig eingegeben. Den Fehler bekomme ich auch täglich 1-5x, allerdings werde ich normalerweiße gleich wieder verbunden. Selten kommt keine Verbindung mehr zustande. Dann ziehe ich einfach kurz den Stromstecker ab und stecke ihn wieder ein, dann gehts.
Was für eine DSL-Geschwindigkeit hast du? Und wie siehts mit den Werten der Fritzbox bei Leitungsdämpfung und Signal-/Rauschtoleranz aus?


----------



## mr.t (8. Februar 2008)

dsl2000. 
hab eigentlich die einfachsten methoden schon "abgegrast". stecker ziehen, zurück auf werkseinstellungen


----------



## Imens0 (8. Februar 2008)

was sagen die leitungswerte? aber bei dsl 2000 dürfte das eigentlich kein problem sein.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Februar 2008)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Mein erstes Tun war, bei der Hotline von 1&1 anzurufen. Die Tipps waren naja...

1. Neuste Firmware aufspielen. Hat bei mir nicht geklappt war nämlich schon die neuste. Solltest du trotzdem machen.

2. Du musst die Fritzbox an den ersten von der Telekom geschalteten Anschluss stecken. Habt ihr nur einen, ist kein Problem. Habt ihr mehr denjenigen Fragen, der das Haus gebaut hat.

3. Habt ihr mehr als eine Telekom-Buchse, müsst ihr die Verkleidung abmachen und die Jumper neusetzen. Dummerweise habe ich die Kombination vergessen. >> Hotline anrufen und explizit danach fragen, wie die Jumper gesetzt werden.

4. Ich habe Punkt Nr. 3 nie gemacht. Es ging ca. 1 Woche bei mir. Dauernd Verbindungsabbrüche doch plötzlich war es weg. Einfach so. Keine Ahnung warum. Ich habe jetzt nur noch Verbindungsabbrüche, wenn einer anruft oder wir angerufen werden. Habe aber ein, zwei Minuten danach wieder eine Verbindung.

Solche Probleme kenne ich vor allem bei Leuten, die eine schwache DSL-Leitung haben (<2000). Vorallem wenn man auf dem Land wohnt. Ich kriege auch nur 448/96 kbit maximal laut Fritzbox. Warte mal ne Woche. Aber ruf schon mal bei der Hotline an (Welcher Anbieter?), damit die bescheit wissen, denn das ist wichtig für Punkt 5

5. Geht gar nix mehr. Macht dein Anbieter eine Störmeldung bei der Telekom. Bis die das aber machen, musst du alle Möglichkeiten von der Hotline ausprobiert haben (oder auch nicht, wenn du es denen sagst, dass du es getan hättest).
Dann kommt eine Telekom-Techniker zu dir nach Hause. Ich habe auch schon bei extremen Fällen gehört, dass gleich ein Teil der Straße aufgemacht wurde, um nach der Leitung zu sehen.


----------



## Imens0 (8. Februar 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nur noch Verbindungsabbrüche, wenn einer anruft oder wir angerufen werden. Habe aber ein, zwei Minuten danach wieder eine Verbindung.



kenn ich, lag bei mir daran, dass das Telefon nicht im Splitter eingesteckt war sondern an der normalen Tele-Dose. Dann wird bei jedem Gespräch (ob rein oder raus) das DSL Signal gestört


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Februar 2008)

Imens0 schrieb:


> kenn ich, lag bei mir daran, dass das Telefon nicht im Splitter eingesteckt war sondern an der normalen Tele-Dose. Dann wird bei jedem Gespräch (ob rein oder raus) das DSL Signal gestört



So stand es auch in der Beschreibung. Im Moment steckt das Telefon direkt an der Fritzbox. Verbunden mit diesem ganz kurzen Kabelstecker mit zwei Telefonbuchsen. Ein Ergebnis aus der Woche voller Panik, weil das tolle DSL nicht funktioniert hatte. 

Dummerweise hängt bei uns noch viel mehr dran >> Anrufbeantworter, Fax und Zweit-Station.

So... Never change a running System


----------



## Triple-Y (8. Februar 2008)

1.
diese meldung hatte ich auch ab und an - es lag im endefekt an meinem provider der schwierigkeiten hatte.
- Provider anrufen und die können per ferndiagnose deine dsl verfügbarkeit und zugang checken

2. ich bin bei versatel und hab sonen großen all in one Splitter - ein bekanntes problem das der telefondose - splitter stecker ein wackelkontakt hat.... vielleicht hast du auch sonen "splitter" ??


----------



## mr.t (12. Februar 2008)

Erstmal danke für Eure Antworten. 
Das Problem lag in der Leitung. Telekom Techniker hat die Leitung überprüft und schon klappt es!!^^


----------

